# speichern bei einem ereignis



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

hallo,
wie kann ich in c++, oder VBA daten bei einem ereignis=true in eine csv datei schreiben?

d.h ich setze einen wert=1 und dann soll automatisch der inhalt einer datenbank in eine csv datei gespeichert werden.
danke


----------



## kpeter (16 Dezember 2005)

mal eine ganz dumme antwort auf die frage

if ( wert =1)
{
//code für schreiben ins file
}

oder wolltest du wissen wie der code für das einlesen und schreiben aussieht.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

*beim ereignis schreiben*

hallo,
danke erstmal.
aber du hast es schon richtig erkannt. der code für das schreiben in eine csv datei wäre super.

danke


----------



## volker (16 Dezember 2005)

zuerst musst du ja die datenbank abfragen. welche?

das schreiben ist kein problem

wie man eine mysql-datenbank mit vbscript liest findest du hier
http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_mysqldb/mysqldb.html

vbscript

```
Set MyFiles = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
datum=right(date,4)&"."&mid(date,4,2)&"."&left(date,2)
zeit=left(time,2)&"-"&mid(time,4,2)&"-"&right(time,2)
datei=datum&"_"&zeit&".csv"
Set TextFile2 = MyFiles.CreateTextFile(pfad+datei, True)
textfile2.writeline "Datum;Zeit;Wert"
textfile2.close
```


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

kpeter schrieb:
			
		

> mal eine ganz dumme antwort auf die frage
> 
> if ( wert =1)
> {
> ...



Sorry,
aber wenn schon dann

if ( wert == 1 )


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,
> aber wenn schon dann
> if ( wert == 1 )


Nur in C/C++, nicht in VB, VBA, VScript.  :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

*Re: beim ereignis schreiben*



			
				ottootto99 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> danke erstmal.
> aber du hast es schon richtig erkannt. der code für das schreiben in eine csv datei wäre super.
> 
> danke



Eine .csv Datei ist eine ganz normale Textdatei. Die wird auch wie eine Textdatei geschrieben. Der Trenner für die Spalten ist variabel...normalerweise Komma "," oder Semikolon ";".

Beispiel in C++:
--------------------------

#include <fstream>
using namespace std;

int main()
{
    fstream f;
    f.open("Daten.csv", ios:ut);
    f << "Teilenummer;1234;Anzahl;55" << endl;
    f.close();
}

Damit schreibst Du eine Zeile:
In der Spalte 1 steht "Teilenummer" in Spalte 2 steht "1234" usw.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber in VBA gibt es keine Klammern wie
{
}

...ich habe mich auf das gegebene Beispiel bezogen und das war eben in C++


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Rainer Hönle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Stimmt


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist ok.....für Neulinge war es ja ein guter Hinweis


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ist ok.....für Neulinge war es ja ein guter Hinweis


Danke für das Neuling :wink: Aber auch ältere können mal Fehler machen und etwas überlesen .. Und ich seh manchmal schon ganz schön alt aus


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich hatte nicht Sie gemeint, sondern ihr Hinweis sei für Neulinge (welche den Unterschied VBA<->C++ vielleicht nicht kennen) ganz hilfreich.

Ich hatte das wohl falsch ausgedrückt!


----------

